# Who sells the Jr Gent 1 fountain pen kits...



## Timbo (Jul 15, 2011)

Timberbits sells them, but they're out of stock on the gold.  I have not found any other sources.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## terryf (Jul 15, 2011)

try Smitty


----------



## Timbo (Jul 15, 2011)

terryf said:


> try Smitty



Already did...he does not stock them.  Thanks.


----------



## BSea (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you considered the Baron?  It's almost identical to the Jr. Gent 1, and it comes in a fountain.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you tried swapping the nib from another kit?  Perhaps some of the other Jrs may fit?


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 31, 2011)

Already mentioned but the baron is almost identical to the jr gent I...same tubes sizes, very very very close hardware components. What's wrong with the jr gent II? The major difference is the cap tube on the II has a larger diameter. Don't know about the price of the I vs the II. 
But, the jr gent II is readily available from Craft Supplies and the baron, navigator, or tycoon are readily available from several vendors.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Timbo said:


> Timberbits sells them, but they're out of stock on the gold. I have not found any other sources. Thanks.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Timbo (Jul 31, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> Already mentioned but the baron is almost identical to the jr gent I...same tubes sizes, very very very close hardware components. What's wrong with the jr gent II? The major difference is the cap tube on the II has a larger diameter. Don't know about the price of the I vs the II.
> But, the jr gent II is readily available from Craft Supplies and the baron, navigator, or tycoon are readily available from several vendors.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



Nothing is wrong with the Baron or Jr Gent II.  I hapen to have a good supply of Gent I rollerballs, many already put together, but a lot of kits in stock.  I wanted to be able to swap out the front end section to convert it to a fountain pen.  This would take care of the stock I already have on hand.  

In the future if I can do the same with another kit, that would be great.  Is that possible with Baron or Gent II?


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, you can swap the front section on the Jr. Gent II and the baron, but they do not interchange with each other.

The threading "feels like" it works, but the front section can get caught in the pen cap and it's a bear to get it out.  DAMHIKT!!


----------

